# FS: Camo



## wolverine_173 (Jul 14, 2015)

Camo set $70 Shipped Size XL but fits like a L, New still has tags





Rutwear ultimate zip jacket Max 1 camo $60 shipped, worn once





Rutwear rain jacket, $45 shipped, New no tags





German Flecktarn parka, military surplus, worn a few times, great condition $40 shipped


----------

